# Electric car vies for speed record (500 kph)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 7/31/2007 11:11:56 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:
______________________________________________________________________________
________

For John's sake I'll refrain from comparing this vehicle to White Zombie! ;}

Colin

______________________________________________________________________________
________

Why? John's car has an electric motor/motors four wheels and a seat 
shouldn't they be in the same class?





************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

somewhat interesting but it isn't really an electric vehicle. hybrid 
electric maybe
I wonder if the rules are that sloppy as to allow that as an electric 
vehicle. I sort of hope not

maybe hook up with A123 instead

Dan



> Colin Frame wrote:
> > Hi all,
> >
> > I know some people don't consider fuel cell powered cars as true
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why do you say it is NOT an electric vehicle? I don't see a gas engine
of any type on there. A fuel cell generates ELECTRICITY and the primary
drive mechanism is an ELECTRIC Motor. Just because the fuel is hydrogen
doesn't mean it is not electric. They are just making it aboard instead
of charging it externally. 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Dan Frederiksen
Sent: Tuesday, July 31, 2007 14:25
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: Electric car vies for speed record (500 kph)

somewhat interesting but it isn't really an electric vehicle. hybrid
electric maybe I wonder if the rules are that sloppy as to allow that as
an electric vehicle. I sort of hope not

maybe hook up with A123 instead

Dan



> Colin Frame wrote:
> > Hi all,
> >
> > I know some people don't consider fuel cell powered cars as true
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So, was someone saying that this is really a hybrid vehicle instead of an electric? I think that using a fuel cell makes it more of a... well... fuel cell vehicle doesn't it? Technicalities... 

Brian




> ---- Timothy Balcer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> Woot. I can enter an Electric Quadracycle into an NHRA race! Look out John!!!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 7/31/2007 11:50:30 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:
________________________________________________________________

Why do you say it is NOT an electric vehicle? I don't see a gas engine
of any type on there. A fuel cell generates ELECTRICITY and the primary
drive mechanism is an ELECTRIC Motor. Just because the fuel is hydrogen
doesn't mean it is not electric. They are just making it aboard instead
of charging it externally. 

______________________________________________________________

What if the car had a hydrogen fueled piston engine driving an AC generator 
hooked to an AC motor, what would it be then???




************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Brian Jackson wrote:
> 
> > So, was someone saying that this is really a hybrid vehicle
> > instead of an electric? I think that using a fuel cell makes
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dewey, Jody R ATC COMNAVAIRLANT, N422G5G wrote:
> > Why do you say it is NOT an electric vehicle? I don't see a gas engine
> > of any type on there. A fuel cell generates ELECTRICITY and the primary
> > drive mechanism is an ELECTRIC Motor. Just because the fuel is hydrogen
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > What if the car had a hydrogen fueled piston engine driving
> > an AC generator hooked to an AC motor, what would it be then???
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here comes again - a fresh bite for our troll.

How do you thin electricity in your grid is made?
If it's made in power plant where coal is burn it means "you" EV car has also 
combustion engine ?

Stop making comments like that.

EOT (4me)



> On Tuesday 31 July 2007 21:37:32 Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> > Dewey, Jody R ATC COMNAVAIRLANT, N422G5G wrote:
> > > Why do you say it is NOT an electric vehicle? I don't see a gas engine
> > > of any type on there. A fuel cell generates ELECTRICITY and the primary
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hydrogen is not a fuel. It IS an energy carrier, or storage medium much as a battery or capacitor.. If the electrons from the storage medium power an electric motor, then technically it IS an EV. 

Maybe we could rename our group the BEVDL, or Battery Electric Vehicle Discussion List and limit our arguments to what batteries get the best performance, or how to maintain them better. It seems you are now the one with the closed mind, and blindly following the mantra of if its not batteries its not electric, yada yada yada. I'm not one to favour the hydrogen hype because it is such an inefficient form of energy storage. However to stay technically correct, but not argue for that side, I would say the Fuel Cell powered vehicle are EV's if they power electric motors. 



----- Original Message -----
From: Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]>
Date: Tuesday, July 31, 2007 11:39 am
Subject: Re: Electric car vies for speed record (500 kph)
To: [email protected]



> > Dewey, Jody R ATC COMNAVAIRLANT, N422G5G wrote:
> > > Why do you say it is NOT an electric vehicle? I don't see a gas
> > engine> of any type on there. A fuel cell generates ELECTRICITY
> > and the primary
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A fuel cell is NOT an engine, it is merely a type of battery; the only 
difference is that it generates it's own power rather than just storing it.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, July 31, 2007 12:02 PM
Subject: Re: Electric car vies for speed record (500 kph)


> In a message dated 7/31/2007 11:50:30 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time,
> [email protected] writes:
> ________________________________________________________________
>
> Why do you say it is NOT an electric vehicle? I don't see a gas engine
> of any type on there. A fuel cell generates ELECTRICITY and the primary
> drive mechanism is an ELECTRIC Motor. Just because the fuel is hydrogen
> doesn't mean it is not electric. They are just making it aboard instead
> of charging it externally.
>
> ______________________________________________________________
>
> What if the car had a hydrogen fueled piston engine driving an AC 
> generator
> hooked to an AC motor, what would it be then???
>
>
>
>
> ************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL 
> at
> http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour
>
>


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

it's not an engine but it is a generator of electricity from hydrogen 
fuel. if it was combined with a hydrogen generator in a closed system so 
you could 'charge' it with electricity then the lines becomes blurred 
and it might reasonably be called an EV but as it is it's a hydrogen 
powered car. it's obviously not an EV.

the EV is so we can run a car on electricity, from solar, from nuclear, 
from waterfalls, from windpower etc etc. you can in principle generate 
hydrogen from electricity and feed it with that but by the same token 
you could generate gasoline from electricity and feed that to a normal 
ICE car. that wouldn't make that an EV either.

it's not an EV. deal with it

Dan




> joe wrote:
> > A fuel cell is NOT an engine, it is merely a type of battery; the only
> > difference is that it generates it's own power rather than just
> > storing it.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 8/1/2007 6:12:01 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:
xxxxxx
A fuel cell is NOT an engine, it is merely a type of battery; the only 
difference is that it generates it's own power rather than just storing it.
------------
I think you would consider a fuel cell similar to an engine/generator, 
because you put fuel in one end and get electrical power out the other. There is 
no electrical energy stored in a fuel cell.
However a battery just stores electrical energy.
So wouldn't an EV have stored electrical energy, battery/cap whatever, to 
drive an electric motor, anything added, generator, fuel cell, solar etc. make 
it a hybred?

My two watts worth.
Jim




************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour


----------

